# Baby Sophias scary arrival



## Catmumof4

**potential trigger warning**

This is probably going to be quite long so if you make it to the end well done lol 
It's 4.23 am here and this is probably the only time I get to write things down! X

As most of you know i have fibromyalgia and suffered with spd for many weeks. Getting worse and worse until I was totally bed and wheelchair bound at 36 weeks. I was originally booked in for an elective section at 38+1 weeks fri 24th Sep but as time got on it got harder to move until my partner was even having to turn me over in bed I couldn't put any weight on my left side at all. My mental health got so bad my consultant called in the perinatal mental health team and a specialist midwife called Kim who in 4days managed a telephone consult with the top mental health doctor and between them decided to bring my section forward a week and a day to the 16th Sep (the day before my birthday)...

Fast forward to the 26th and the interesting bit....

We had to arrive at the hospital for 7.00am and was meant to go to the post natal ward where we would wait and then go over to theatre. When we got there they said they were full so go to delivery suite... I am no good at changing plans so I started to worry they wouldn't get round to me blahblahblah. Well delivery suite said come in but they are about to hand over so someone will see me when they get round to it.
We got settled in our room but could hear a woman screaming and I was so grateful that I wouldn't have to do that with the spd! 
Eventually a midwife came in did my obs etc and explained that they were sooo busy that the electives had been put on hold. There were 3 that day and I was to be second.
After she left we had a little wait and Mr kidwai the surgeon came in and was sooo lovely and explained they would get me some today no matter what. He had seen my notes and agreed to sterilised me aswell thank God (I think iv done my part for the planet at 7 kids :haha: )
He left and a few other people drifted in and out prepping us finally the first lady went down and we was told our turn in an hr (this was around 11am).
My partner and I got dressed for our section and I love my partner in scrubs it seems :haha: 

Finally our turn!!!

I was wheeled down to theatre and my partner could come in right away. Last 2 babies I had were done by emergency section and looking around in the day light was really surreal and all of a sudden it hit me and I was terrified. My first sec tion I haemorrhaged really bad and required a large blood transfusion and I was so scared it would happen again! 
I am really difficult to cannulate normally but the anesthitist was able to get it in my wrist first try which was good. And because I'm awful to put spinals etc in she used an ultrasound to put the needle in just the right place. She managed to get it in the second attempt and everyone cheered was a brilliant atmosphere.
They laid me down and in comes kidwai. Up goes the screen. My partner is to my right talking away and bp cuff is on my leg so I don't feel it. My bp drops crazily so she is putting all sorts through the cannula. I start to feel like I couldn't breathe and there's all this awful tugging (not painful but definitely uncomfortable) in go more meds to bring down my pulse and an anti sickness. 
They are rummaging around inside of me but really high up! Pulling, tugging and squelching. Eventually I feel her pulled out but no-one has really said anything. Then suddenly kidwai shouts "cord cord cord" and the room goes manic!
Me and my partner are just sat there while people are running about and more people are coming in with boxes of things!!
No one is telling us anything and I start crying. My baby wasn't crying and people are everywhere. This lasts for a long time and I can feel soo much more tugging and pulling some low a lot up past my belly button area. Half hr goes by still not heard a cry and they say kidwai is now taking the tubes so only another half hr to go or so (only!!!) Eventually some midwife came and told me Sophia had come out incredibly white and unresponsive and had needed a little help. My partner was able to go cut the cord (well shorten it lol) and take some pics. They brought her over to us and my partner held her because i was shaking too much. 
When i was all done they took me to theatre recovery area when I had skin to skin. We gave her the ready made cow and gate formula bottle (i dont produce milk so cant breastfeed please dont judge) and she Downed the full 70mls!!
Then when she is all settled they weighed her and she was a surprising 7lb 11oz! At 37 weeks gestation!!! No-one knows how tho because she really is tiny!! 

Postpartum.

We was told we would be going to castleacre postnatal ward where I would have to stay because of the medication I was on when I was pregnant. When we got there we were told they were too full so they had to take me back to delivery suite and dropped us in the triage bit which sucked. By this point Sophia had started making noises with her breathing and they said she would have to go nicu if it got worse. 
Eventually about 6pm we was taken to castleacre postnatal ward where I had a lovely window bay. They then told me she was born at 1.11 pm and she was actually properly resuscitated at birth. They had done blood gas test from the cord which showed some kind of acid meaning the placenta was failing badly so I was very lucky I had kicked off about having the section early and all the times I went in for reduced movements the end. Knowing we nearly lost her has intensified the bond I feel with her. 
Day 1 (the 16th) on the ward I wasnt in a lot of pain because of the medication after surgery but as the day wore on I had to wait until nearly midnight for any painkillers. Day 2 (17th) we now know the spd is still around and kicking my butt, my mum had the other kids again during the day while my partner popped up to see me but when he left in the evening I had laid the bed back to try get some sleep and Sophia started coughing I pressed my buzzer because I was in too much pain I physically couldn't sit up. She was coughing some more then milk come out her mouth and nose and was turning blue and I pretty much had to lunge and grab her the best I could turned her over and patted her back cleaning her up while I sobbed my heart out. Was another 10 mins before a midwife showed up and basically didn't care. Cue major meltdown on the phone to my partner begging him to come get me. He rang the ward and snapped and my mum did the same. I was so scared it felt like death was hanging around trying to get her!!! Eventually on the 18th we were allowed to come home where I am now on my meds and the pain is bearable. Sophia was weighed yesterday the 19th and has lost 9% of her birth weight and is exactly 7lb! So 4pm we have an appointment for a reweigh and see, she may have to go in bit we just don't know. Shes doing better with every feed here's hoping all is getting better! 

Sorry if it doesn't make sense I'm very tired :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry you had such a traumatic experience. She is a cutie. I hope you have a swift recovery dear


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 big hugs lovely! What a story. I’m so glad you pushed to for your sections to be brought forward x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

What a story. Good thing you had your section early. That was a blessing. I hope things settle down and you heal up quickly.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you so much everyone.means a lot x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh hon what a story oh my goodness so so scary.
I'm so happy u pushed for that early section hon.
What did they say when ure OH and Mum had a go? That buzzer is for emergencies so they should of come quickly. I had to wait a bit when I pressed mine too but not top long.
I know there busy but u had a section so they wud know u can't move.
Just so glad ure both OK.
She is beautiful hon. So glad ure both home and u will definitely get better faster being at home. Its so nice being back home and having OH around.
I felt so isolated in hospital and lonely because of all the covid rules and not seeing my other children for 5 days was horrible. Definitely much better at home.

I am so sorry u had such a traumatic experience hon.
My placenta was failing with DD and we didn't know untill i had her.
I had pre eclampsia and ICP and my placenta came away in tiny bits and I hemorrhaged badly. Had to be rushed to theatre it was awful. 
If they didn't induce me when they did I don't think she wud of made it. It definitely makes that bond very special. 
I'm just so sorry u went through something so scary. 

Wishing u a speedy recovery hon. Hope the SPD sods off soon.


----------

